# Chicken thighs in pesto cream sauce



## tenspeed (Jan 17, 2016)

Chicken Thighs in Pesto Cream Sauce

  1 lb. boneless skinless chicken thighs, each cut into 3 or 4 strips
  2 or 3 strips bacon, diced
  1 small onion, halved and thinly sliced
  2 cloves garlic, minced
  1/2 to 3/4 cup half and half
  healthy dollop of pesto (heaping tablespoon or two)

  Saute bacon for a minute or two, then add olive oil and chicken thighs.  Saute until done, about 10 minutes.  Remove from pan and keep warm.

  Saute onion and garlic until soft.  Deglaze pan with white wine.  Add half and half and pesto, simmer for a couple of minutes.  Return chicken and bacon to pan, simmer for another minute or two.  Toss with cooked pasta of your choice.  My wife prefers TJ's spinach linguine over the penne that I have made it with.

  I haven't done it, but I think some roast red pepper strips would make a good addition.  I'll probably do this the next time.

  This dinner was inspired by a meal I had at a restaurant a year or two ago.  They used chicken breast strips and prosciutto (and I can't remember if there was anything else), but this version has a lot stronger flavor.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2016)

This sounds delicious, tenspeed.   Thank you for sharing. I also think your idea of roasted red pepper would be a great addition.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to try this one.  It is inherently low carb.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 18, 2016)

Will give it a try.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Speed for writing this up! I'm always looking for tasty low carb dishes, and this will be made soon! I'll serve mine over wilted spinach. Yum!
Edit: Just found the boneless chicky thighs in the freezer. Tonight's the night!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, that was a winner of a recipe! I added 1/3C diced colored bell peppers, and 1/3C 
frozen artichoke wedges. The pesto cream sauce broke on me but it was fixable with a little pasta water. 
I'll make this often, and thanks again TS.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 19, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Well, that was a winner of a recipe! I added 1/3C diced colored bell peppers, and 1/3C
> frozen artichoke wedges. The pesto cream sauce broke on me but it was fixable with a little pasta water.
> I'll make this often, and thanks again TS.


  Glad you enjoyed it.  The restaurant I had the meal at moved to Maine, then closed.  I found the following menu listing on an archive.  You are right about the artichoke hearts!  It's been a while since I had the meal and didn't remember them.

  Chicken Pesto
  Penne, pan seared chicken, prosciutto, artichoke hearts, fresh basil pesto, cream, romano, parmesan


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds flavorful!!!!! Especially paired of Pesto with with the cream is a great idea.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 3, 2016)

Sounds really yummy. I have just about that much pesto in the freezer from last summer's garden.


----------



## tenspeed (Feb 4, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I added 1/3C diced colored bell peppers, and 1/3C
> frozen artichoke wedges.


  Wot?  Making substitutions on my recipe? 


  I made this with artichokes last night.  My wife agrees that it's an improvement, and she really liked the original version.  I still want to try roast red peppers - maybe along with artichokes.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2016)

@ 10speed.

It's a real keeper.


----------



## Jag1993 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sounds delicious! I have made similar dish, but with a lot more pesto and no garlic and onion and my boyfriend loved it. Can't wait to see what he thinks of this!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2016)

This sounds yummy with or without artichoke. I like artichoke, but Stirling doesn't.


----------

